# Buenos Aires, on a Sunny Day



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

This week finds me in Buenos Aires. There is a thread about the city in rainy days. Well this one is on sunny days:

Puerto Madero and some of it's skyscrapers:














































Switching to the old quarter of San Telmo:

Old buildings and cobbled stone streets...




















Che Guevara graffitti:











Old House:










Pedestrian Cobbled stone street:










Tourists wandering around on a Sunday afternoon:










Old Buildings galore:










Street musicians entertaining the passer bys:










Old balconies and iron shutters:










Old corner building:










Street vending and tours offered on old Citroens:











Street shopping:










Colorful street vendors:










Thick tourist crowd:










Palatial old building:










Antiques Market:










Typical antiques shop:










Corner scene:










More old buildings:










Another corner with ice cream shop:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

Antiques warehouse with stalls:



















Tourist checking the merchandise:










Old iron market:










Iron dome at market:










Market Side entrance:










More street vendors:










Pedestrian street:










Puppeteer entertaining the Brazilian tourists:










Buildings watching the crowd below:










Main square and Sturbucks at corner building:










Argentinina flag and antique stalls at square:










More antique stalls:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

Buildings over stalls:










Image of Eva Peron for sale in one antique stall:










Hand painted canvasses for sale:










Cobbled street with abandoned tamway rails:










Old Balcony:










Antique Stalls:










Stalls, hats for sale and old corner building beyond:










Playing Tango at the corner:










Street profile:










Old lamps and chandeliers:










Bazaar view:










Impromtu street band:










Leaving the street crowds behind:


----------



## cuiti78 (Sep 15, 2007)

Que hermosas fotos!!!! La feria de San Telmo es fantastica! Llena de turistas y de cosas para ver...para pasar horas camninado por esas callecitas...especialmente los domingos a la tarde.
Congratulations!!! Fantastic shots!! I love Buenos Aires!!! Waiting for more!!!


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*The Middle Class Suburbs:*

30 minutes out from the downtown this is how the city looks like in a middle class neighborhood, quite far from where the tourists usually go:

For some reason the miiddle class prefers to live in high rises than in single family homes:










There are some very nice large homes here and there but concerns about security are making them less desirable...










Leafy cobbled stone streets with a mix of old and new buildings:










Very tall trees and high rises:










Very tall residential tower:










Residential collector street:










Pizza Joint:










Corner View with red brick buildings:










Two story house with a distinctive 60's look:










The green helps:










Typical residential buildings:










Older residences. In time they get demolished to be replaced by 5-6 story high rises:










Rotco, local corner eatery:










Another corner restaurant:










Corner furniture store with huge residential tower behind built in the 70's:










The old and the new:










I like the old houses:










Some houses have a very English look:










Corner coffeee house and residential high rises beyond:










Another tall structure, note the 2 story house right next to it:










Typical street scene of this neighborhood some 30 minutes away from the CBD:










Typical image showing the old profile of the neighborhood and the new tall buildings in the back;


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice pics, waiting more


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in love and her name is Buenos Aires


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

beautiful.


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Ave. 9 de Julio*










Rush hour traffic:



















View of Opera Colon Theater:










TRaffic ready to go:










Traffic congestion by the Obelisk monument:











Another view of Colon theatre:










Obelisk Square:










Intersection with Corrientes Ave.:










9 de Julio Ave. overall view:










Moving on a few blocks to the East:










Lady rockers entertaining the crowd at Florida street:


----------



## lucacity (Apr 4, 2012)

Colon theatre:drool: Belgrano:drool:San Telmo:drool: all is beautifull


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Off the Beaten Path:*

Taking the Line A Subway with wooden carriages that are about a 100 years old:










Visiting The Cromagnon memorial.... a brief explanation:
Seven years ago about 200 youngsters died in a rock concert due to smoke inhalation caused by a fire ignited by fireworks used by a rock band.... The relatives of the dead closed the street in front of the warehouse where the concert took place and built an impromptu memorial that stands to this day:

Approaching the memorial:










There is a cross and a star of david as well as many messages in reference to the ones that perished...










Inside the memorial the tennis shoes of the ones that perished, most of them 18-20 year olds.


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

lucacity said:


> Colon theatre:drool: Belgrano:drool:San Telmo:drool: all is beautifull


^^The neighborhood photographed is Villa Urquiza, not Belgrano.


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Av. Rivadavia and Av. de Mayo*

After the memorial I checked some of the old buildings along Av. Rivadavia and Av. de mayo.

Here is one:










And then a few more:










I particularly like old buildings at the corners with domes at the top:










This one has an Italian looking style:










Corner are my favorites:










Very interesting in this one the variation in balconies width. Some are continuous, other in sections and some are straight and others are curved:










Overall street scene:










Art Nuveau darling with fall foliage in front:










Beautiful building recently restored:










Giants supporting balconies above:










Arriving to the National Congress building:










Superb side entry door to Congress building:










Congress Building front view:










Crossing Av. Callao:










National Lottery building with its distinctive clock at the top:










La Inmobiliaria Building:










Another view of same building:










The Classic Av. de Mayo:










Distinctive Barolo Palace interiors:










Beautiful Belle Epoque entry to Avenida Theater:










Street level:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

great photo collections and I particularly like those shots of people selling some stuffs and antiques. 
I know it's a clique but some parts of the city look like a city somewhere in Spain and the reason is obvious.
muchos gracias for showing them.


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good pics


----------



## Jaguar (Mar 4, 2006)

Buenos Aires looks marvelous on sunny days too! :lol: .

The next thread will be about foggy days jajaj.



pbrdpbrd said:


>


This photo summarizes very well the urban landscape of Buenos Aires...


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

^^Yes I have seen your post of Buenos Aires on a Rainy Day and I am trying not to post photos of the same places. But at times it is hard when you get to the major landmarks of the city. Reminds me the time I tried to post a thread about a trip to New York to soon realize that there were so many ohter posts of New York....it was really hard to come by with a new angle.


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

this is the city i would like the most to visit !!!! 
but i wonder , is this a safe city ???


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

^^Well, I live in the USA, this week I am in Buenos Aires for personal reasons. So I have plenty of time to go to the touristic places in the city. I find a lot of tourists... in fact too many tourists. And I take a few precautions... my camera is in my pocket... although I see a lot of tourists openly displaying big expensive cameras. I do not carry a lot of cash with me and I leave my watch and other valuables at the place I am staying. I have not had any problems...knock on wood! !!!


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

More Av. de Mayo:










Political propaganda of the Ruling Party:










Ministry of Public Works Featuring a mural of Evita Peron:










Intersction of Av. de Mayo and 9 of July Ave.:










More Ave. de Mayo:










Intersting Facade details:










Typical architecture of narrow side street:










Imposing facades:










Lunch Time:










Texting Time:










More interesting facades:










Stret level view at Florida Street:










Corner Mansards and dome:










Government's Pink House:










City Hall and tower:










Government House from a different angle and huge Argentinian flag:










Tourists watching Diagonal Norte Ave. from double decker tourist bus:










School of Engineering building:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*La Boca...*

Colorful angles of la Boca:










Corrugated iron houses painted in mutiple colors:










Stairs leading to multiple viewpoints:










Inside the old tenement patios:










Plenty of souvenirs to buy:










Watch your step:










Interesting planes:










Plenty to look around:



















The tourists seem to be having a good time:



















Typical buildings of the neighborhood:










Colorful corner:










Sports yard:











Plenty to look around:










Inside an old bar:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*More La Boca Neighborhood....*

I like La Boca, it is rough on the edges but it is very atmospheric....

Calle Caminito:










Caminito Street Houses:










Street Artwork:










More Caminito street views:










Street scene:










House painte in La boca soccer team colors with famous Maradona, Eva Peron and Tango composer in Balcony:










Colorful Pizza place:










Another colorful corner:










Line of houses by the railroad tracks:










Colorful Ensamble:










Street view:










Pretty Souvenir stores:










Old house in surrounded by trees:










Colorful gables and windows:










Preparing a BBQ asado for the tourists:










General godds corner store:










Dancing Tango in Front of eating customers:










Closed up view:










Interior patios full of knick knack stores:










Further inside a patio:










Another view:










An entry to a dwelling:










Cityscape:










Stairs are good:










The bus that took me to la Boca:


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Amazing pbrd! Hope there's more to come!


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^^^pbrdpdrd,  WOW your pics are par excellence, also very vivid. I was wondering if you could give us a stroll along Ave Santa Fe around Ave Libertad? Please And to the person who asked if BA is safe? Are you involved in any criminal element? like drugs? if no you are safe just like any major city of the free world. And a plus the portenos are very friendly.


----------



## daneo (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome Awesome Awesome! Can't believe im going to B.A this september!


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

midrise said:


> ^^^^pbrdpdrd,  WOW your pics are par excellence, also very vivid. I was wondering if you could give us a stroll along Ave Santa Fe around Ave Libertad? Please And to the person who asked if BA is safe? Are you involved in any criminal element? like drugs? if no you are safe just like any major city of the free world. And a plus the portenos are very friendly.


I am not involved in any criminal activity:lol:

Again, I saw lots of tourists. There is a touristic bus that has like 20 stops that pretty much covers all the main touristic spots in the city. All the touristic spots have police presence and they looked pretty safe to me. However, I would take some precautions and leave all expensive jewelry and cash in the hotel.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos from Buenos Aires


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

Back in Puerto Madero:










Hilton Hotel:










Typical Avenue in Puerto Madero:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

Back in Puerto Madero:










Hilton Hotel:










Typical Avenue in Puerto Madero:










Tourist Bus:










Telecom Building:










Puerto Madero Skyline:










Alas Building:










More Buildings:










Puerto Madero converted brick warehouses:










Alas Building Close up:










Galerias Pacifico, a renovated shopping center:











Building around Plaza San Martin:










American Embassy:










Residential high rises along Libertador Ave.:










More residential high rises:










Barrancas de Belgrano park. The trees in the front are "Tipas" and are very typical throughout the city:










Skyline bordering Barrancas de Belgrano:










Another view of the same spot:










View of the park:










Outdoor cafes in Belgrano:










Shade streets in Belgrano:










Main Building of Palermo's horse racetrack:










One way Libertador Ave., so many lanes:










Parks adjacent to Libertador Ave.:










Compact block of residential buildings along same Avenue:










Residential tower:










French Styled old mansions:










Museum of Beaux Arts:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*A Bit of Recoleta ...*

5 star Alvear hotel:










Famous La Biela restaurant:










Typical Recoleta view:










Huge Ombu tree:



















Entrance to the famous Recoleta cemetery:










Typical Recoleta outdoor restaurant seating:










Recoleta Mall entrance:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

Inside Recoleta Mall:










View of Recoleta cemetery from inside de mall:










Statue in Recoleta:










Lonely widow watching from balcony:


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*The Zoo...*

The Buenos Aires Zoo was inaguarated in 1888. It is an old zoo so I went there more to check the old cages architecture than the animals, but in the end I also enjoyed the animals too. One thing that is very different to US zoos is the fact that you can feed the animals. That generates a lot of interesting interactions between humans and de dwellers of the zoo...

Entrance to the Zoo:










Old cage architecture:










Some Zoo dwellers are allowed to run loose:


















Grand old cages:










Cute old structure:










Another really oldie:










Grand old pavilion:










Greek looking old cage:










Zebra with arabic looking cage:










Old Pagodas and Rhinos:










Old Cage:










Ostriches and giraffe:










Very old lion cage:


















Zoo's old pagoda building:










Kids feeding the goats:










Asian style old cage building:










Girl feeding the llamas:










Chalet and Bisons:










Monkey cages:










Water spout:










Old cage design:










Elephant and Indian looking old cage:










Cute bridege:










Black eagle's enclosures:










Exiting the zoo with view of city beyond:


----------



## mounir izem (Apr 12, 2012)

amazing city for sure


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

I am loving my new home! From someone who lived outside Buenos Aires and just like any other Argentine outside this city, we are bombarded by the news of Buenos Aires. I felt the previous year when I came that everything was not safe -this is a commonplace belief among my family and friends and many other fellow Argentines- but when I came here I realized that it wasn't as shown on tv yet you have to take the right caution/safety measures in a big city. It'd be convenient to ask the local folks to tell you where not to go alone at night.

PS: I have to go to the zoo!


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Belgrano and Palermo...*

Taking an empty bus to Belgrano:










Cabildo Ave. in Belgrano:










City with civilized dogs, they sit on chairs:


















Street Flower Kiosk:










Corner of Cabildo and Juramento Aves.:










Belgrano's round church:










Typical Belgrano street with Tipas trees:










Tipas trees and residential high rises:










City corner with fountain:










Belgrano's residential towers:










Corner Construction:










Federico Lacroze Ave.:










City corner:










More Tipas trees and residential buildings:










Nice shaded Avenue:










Old Gates:










Military Hospital:










Jacaranda in Bloom and Buildings:










Monster residential tower:










Close up of tower:










Modern towers and colonial styled church:










New construction:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful new photos of Buenos Aires...:cheers2:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow, such an amazing and impressive city on so many levels - you really get a feel for it in your pictures. And no wonder it's called the Paris of South America, gorgeous buildings galore. Thanks.


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

^^Thanks for your nice comments!


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Need to star new page*

-------->


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*Palermo pics in mext page*

------------>


----------

